# Hackish?



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank goodness they installed the MBJ!!! I didn't see it at first and was starting to worry...

Pete


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Random picture from a job posting. :whistling2::laughing:


How are you gonna post a pic of my work without asking. :laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks legit, except for the SE puke. Nice BB on the meter can.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice, shiny insulation on that neutral. Or is it transparent? :laughing:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

DC hackery.














:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:no::jester::no:~CS~


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

how about this
looks like i have to teach another class in proper soldering techniques


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Saw this today. Best part was that the guy had the audacity to apply a panel sticker.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Saw this today. Best part was that the guy had the audacity to apply a panel sticker.


just...wow.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not much of a plumber, but think this is ok?


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

did an inspection on this one yesterday. Total hack work... Don't have any really good pics because my phone battery was dying, but 400a service with no disconnects... side by side panels, one CH and one Siemens... 8 circuits exceeded ocp... one se cable touching panel screw (which were also 5/16 hexheads)

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

Oh yea, and the neutral for the 100a pool circuit was double tapped into the main neutral lug...

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------

